# my cars



## dave campbell (Sep 20, 2008)

heres a few pics of the motors, i will put up the specs for both cars later .
the r32 was mapped by rob tweenie it made [email protected] bar "legend" !


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Lucky sod..


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

Nice!!!!!


----------



## Bakes12 (Oct 28, 2007)

Both are nice!


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

About time you got a few pics up Dave :thumbsup:, I have seen this R32 in the flesh pics don't do it Justice great car 









Smokey :clap:


----------



## freakazoid3 (Jan 19, 2008)

I love your R32, what a stunning car :thumbsup:
White is def one off the better colors


----------



## dave campbell (Sep 20, 2008)

cheers for all the comments on my cars people !!! it's about time i got on here ive only had the cars 3 years !! nice one .:thumbsup:


----------



## ANDY H (Mar 17, 2005)

im loving your 32!


----------



## [N1ZMO] (Aug 28, 2005)

Great looking cars 
What sort of Rims are these?
The fronts look diff to the rears?


----------



## [N1ZMO] (Aug 28, 2005)




----------



## dave campbell (Sep 20, 2008)

hi the wheels are abflug grand revolve 18x9 +17 and are the same I painted the front and just couldn't be bothered to paint the back:


----------



## daniel89 (Jul 20, 2008)

Sweet !!!!


----------



## [N1ZMO] (Aug 28, 2005)

dave campbell said:


> hi the wheels are abflug grand revolve 18x9 +17 and are the same I painted the front and just couldn't be bothered to paint the back:


Look grand mate,gorgeous cars


----------



## agent-x (Jul 26, 2008)

nice r32


----------



## dave campbell (Sep 20, 2008)

*test*


----------



## dave campbell (Sep 20, 2008)

http://i1276.photobucket.com/albums/y465/r32gtrn1/DC-PC/26025_411436936290_3733183_n.jpg


----------



## dave campbell (Sep 20, 2008)

*test*








http://i1276.photobucket.com/albums/y465/r32gtrn1/DC-PC/2885_563862356002_2036754_n.jpg


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

dave campbell said:


>


mmm


----------



## SklyaFett (Oct 18, 2005)

Its nice but Im not keen on the wheels, but each to there own. Has it got a trust suction kit?


----------



## glensR33 (Apr 7, 2008)

sweet 32 man, whats under the hoood


----------



## dave campbell (Sep 20, 2008)

I love the wheels just the wrong colour for that car and yes it's got the full greedy induction kit


----------



## dave campbell (Sep 20, 2008)

the 32 has a r34 n1 24u engine hks2530s hks264 cams hks induction kit trust sump trust oil pump 700cc inj hks v-pro gold os giken clutch os giken 6 cross gear kit nismo diffs and the list goes on


----------



## dave campbell (Sep 20, 2008)

http://img854.imageshack.us/img854/5351/065th.jpg need help been trying to put pics up with no success its putting the link up and not the image?


----------



## scott240 (Jan 8, 2006)

Use the







tags for the images to show up.


----------



## dave campbell (Sep 20, 2008)




----------



## dave campbell (Sep 20, 2008)

thanks mate think i've got it now


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

dave campbell said:


> http://img854.imageshack.us/img854/5351/065th.jpg need help been trying to put pics up with no success its putting the link up and not the image?


nice wheels but would look better with more rubber


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Definitely lose the stickers on the '33 and get some proper tires for it, a car like a R33 doesn't suit the 'stretched' look. R32 looks perfect, even better with the fully painted kit and green wheels


----------



## dave campbell (Sep 20, 2008)




----------



## dave campbell (Sep 20, 2008)

I have lose sum stickers and put some proper tires on I've put 265 tires on it now it dose look better


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Good choice man


----------



## dave campbell (Sep 20, 2008)

the r32 has gone now but I kept the wheels of it. the nt03s are on the r33 now and it looks great I will put sum new pics up soon


----------



## DazGTR (Dec 5, 2007)

32 looks amazing what side skirts were on it


----------



## Mini-E (Feb 29, 2008)

Any PS13 pics?


----------



## dave campbell (Sep 20, 2008)




----------



## dave campbell (Sep 20, 2008)

r32 side skirts are do luck I think


----------



## dave campbell (Sep 20, 2008)




----------

